# New here everyone!



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,
this is my first post here. I have an 83 urq and I had some really nice conversions to it. I hope to be getting about 400 hp from it We still need to do a few more things to it. Right now the car flies! And i will be posting some pics for everyone to see the job that was done. I will also post the specs as well. long time reader, first time poster!

pizzaguy827


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: New here everyone! (pizzaguy827)*

Welcome........


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New here everyone! (URQ)*

Welcome!
Yeah, we love pics.
Your urq wouldn't be yellow by chance?
if your from CT, have you made it to s-fest, or the UPG gatherings??


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: New here everyone! (Sepp)*

Hey Sepp,
If you mean my urq is gobi beige, yes you are right. Not yellow like canary yellow. I want to post a few pics but I need to get them properly sized so they don't take up too much space. I have been to a few of the Sfests but I have yet to make it to a UPG meeting. Do they have a website or someplace where I can get a hold of them?

pizzaguy827


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Gobi ftw! And we neeeeed pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(400hp on 10 or 20V ?)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

There was a UPG site, mostly with pictures of gatherings past, but most of the UPG people frequent Audiworld, and Audifans.
Membership is to anyone with an interest in preserving the Quattros, regardless if they actualy own one, or not.
I had you confused with somebody else, as there was a gent in CT, that was building up a yellow ur..
I look forward to seeing your car maybe this summer!


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Hi all,
I wanted to keep the car to original as possible so I went with the 10v. And here are a few photos!

















pizzaguy827 


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 4:44 PM 1/3/2008_


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

and another....









pizzaguy827 


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 4:45 PM 1/3/2008_


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

and another........










pizzaguy827 


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 4:51 PM 1/3/2008_


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

ok...that worked....here are some more



















pizzaguy827 


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 4:38 PM 1/3/2008_


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*











_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 4:32 PM 1/3/2008_


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey, Pizzaguy! NICE ride.
I'm not too far away in SW Ma. I'd like to get together in the spring....maybe get a few pics of my Gobi Coupe with your Quatt. Shoot me an email.
-Rob 
http://www.robpetschke.com



_Modified by teach2 at 5:36 PM 1/4/2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

Welcome! Tell us a little bit more about the intake system, the turbo, and what else you have done to the engine. 
10VT rules!


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (PerL)*

Hi Perl,
Well....the intake manifold is a custom fab from a 5kt. My friend who did all the work owns a custom fab shop, garage in my hometown and is a master! He is currently doing a makeover to his 4000 quattro and 90 coupe quattro. 
The turbo is a Rennsport T3/4. Custom made fuel rail system and Stinger V.4 ECU. 60lbs/hr Siemen Injectors. Tial BOV and wastegate. I will give a more detailed account tomorrow cause right now it is 2:10 am here and need to get to sleep! lol Here is another pic!









pizzaguy827


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW! Along Per L, I'd love seeing some more of that adapterplate housing the injectors together with the manifolds. Looks like great work!


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Hey all,
Well, this morning I was going to attend a car show with the urq in Portland, CT. In Portland there is a placed called F40 Motorsports and they hold a car show the first saturday of every month. On this occasion Discovery Channel are going to participate with some special program. Last night heading home from work I suffer a flat tire and no replacement for this morning. What a bummer! Next time!
Here is another photo of the exhaust manifold in the early stages.









more to come.
pizzaguy827


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

another photo i had to take a few weeks ago when the first drop of snow we had! 










pizzaguy827


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Is it the 034EFI injector adaptors (similar to the G60 ones I guess?) that makes regular injectors doable on your 10Vs?


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I looked over my Order list for the work done on the car and he went with g60 inserts. Here is a good view of the intercooler...It is good for 800HP!



















pizzaguy827


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

Pizza guy how much power do you expect it to put out? Is there any concern over hurting the driveline?


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (8v_gti777)*

8v_gti777,
As everyone knows these cars had always been built to take abuse. But that is not to say we did not take any extra precautions. We put in a new Sachs clutch but when we decided that the car was going to be a monster he had it sent out to be reinforced so now the clutch is good for over 500hp. And since I never beat on my cars I am not too concerned about the driveline.
We are not done tuning it yet. It still has to be tuned for ignition, so the final power output has not been determined yet but it should be close to or a little bit over 400 hp. nice!
pizzaguy827


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

Really like your car, with one little issue - you really need to take in that bumper. Check out Sepp's UrQ - he gave it Euro-size bumpers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Yeah, he might be trying to keep it totally stock outside.
I know a few gents that refuse to collapse thier bumpers.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Eh, I just think the US bumpers look way too big. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Hey guys,
You are both right...I want to keep the outside as stock as possible but they really do look a little too big..I agree. I thought about putting the euro bumpers on or just removing the shocks in there and pushing the bumpers in but as you can see by the photos...i have not done either...lol
Here are a few more photos.

















pizzaguy827


----------



## UR-Q (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (pizzaguy827)*

Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where in Wallingford?! do I know you?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (UR-Q)*

Sweet!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

WOW, very nice work







I like how it looks stock and then there is the shot of the engine bay, wasn't expecting that







Car looks CLEAN also, like it was not originally a North East car, or it was never driven in the winter.


----------

